# can a divorce be undone?



## violet37

Have any of you ever heard of a case when people basically got their divorce "annulled"? Someone mentioned this to my fiancé (my ex-husband :smthumbup and I couldn't google much about it. It sounds crazy, but this actually be done?


----------



## terrence4159

the question is WHAT IS THE POINT?? really? go to vegas have elvis say the i do's and boom remarried! not really that hard to do. and no it doesnt sound crazy it IS crazy.


----------



## honcho

It depends on the state you live in. In my state once a divorce is final if the two parties reconcile within 6 months after that date and agree the divorce basically get wiped off the books as if it never happened. How to undo all the financial division etc seem pretty impractical but as ridiculous as the whole divorce process is I guess stranger things can happen.


----------



## nickgtg

I had my first marriage annulled by the Catholic Church before I married my second wife. She also had her first marriage annulled. We had it done so we could get married in the church.

Is this what you were asking? I think what you're asking might be different.


----------



## EleGirl

In most states, undoing a divorce is called re-marrying.


----------



## violet37

I thought I would give an update on this post! Just FYI, in Arkansas (I don't know about other states) a divorce can be annulled. We have done it. As of the end of July, our divorce is as if it never happened. I don't know if there is a certain length of time it has to be done in, I do know that there couldn't have been another marriage in between. This was the right decision for us. We have made huge changes in our marriage. I am so thankful!
Be very careful when you seek advice from other people. If you are in a dysfunctional relationship, use caution accepting advice from people also in dysfunctional relationships. Either seek professional counseling, or talk to people that don't really have "a dog in the hunt" as to whether you and your spouse split, work it out, whatever. Friends and family do not automatically make good people to share with. We actually had so called "friends" that led to us going through with the divorce while we were actually trying to work it out during separation.
What we fail to realize when we share our problems with a friend or family member, is that while they seem "all knowing" at that moment, they too have often had, or are having, disasterous relationships. That single buddy that goes from one fling to another? probably not a good bet. That couple that keeps cheating on each other that stays together for the kids? still not a good bet. That judgemental friend or family member that finds fault with nearly everyone they have ever met? Probably an even worse bet. 
I wish someone had shared this with me at some point! Took me way too long to figure it out. Good luck, all!


----------



## soccermom2three

Are you having any kind of re-commitment ceremony?


----------



## violet37

Yes we did that immediately. I had someone ask me why didn't we just get remarried. I had to explain it felt like righting a wrong.


----------

